# una panda de maricones jugando al frontón



## Magazine

Heard today in the swimming pool.

The life guards were talking about sport. One of them wanted to convince the other guys to play  some raquetball. (frontón)  (?)

This was the short interchange of ideas 

Chico: A ver si jugamos al frontón.
Los otros: ¡Pero si te vas por ahí a correr como un loco!
Chico: ¡Claro! Así sudo más...¡es que vosotros sois una panda de maricones jugando al frontón. !

So what do you think:

a bunch of fairies playing raquetball?


----------



## rascal098

I think his sentence implies that they are no match for him as he believes himself superior to the bunch of faggots

Fairies would be more like mariquitas

Or in Breng, queers


----------



## SuperScuffer

Magazine said:


> a bunch of fairies playing raquetball?



I like your translation, but beware you could cause offence using terms like that.  To be safe you could just use "idiots" or "losers" etc.


----------



## rascal098

IN the swimming pool? Lifeguards are usually watching the swimming pool

Well, obviously it is offensive, just like the original


----------



## SuperScuffer

rascal098 said:


> Well, obviously it is offensive, just like the original



In my experience Spanish swearwords tend to be used far more liberally than their English equivalent, hence my suggestion to tone it down if in any doubt as to the audience.  I really would not advise you to shout the word "queers" out in a swimming pool in the UK.


----------



## aommoa

Se lo están diciendo entre amigos. No es ofensivo.

En mi zona el insulto "cariñoso" entre amigos es común


----------



## Bevj

Entre amigos, creo que 'a bunch of fairies' es una buena traducción (pero no para gritar en voz alta por todas las instalaciones  )


----------



## rajulbat

A "bunch of fags" is the closest meaning in AmE. It would certainly be considered an insensitive and immature way for an adult to speak, even among buds. Not the sort of thing one would want picked up on a hot mic.  A bunch of _sissies_ is a less offensive option, but still sounds childish.

As for kids, well they seem to want to test the limits of verbal indecency and are bound to say the worst they can come up with.

For context regarding the subject sport, see Fronton (court) - Wikipedia.


----------



## jilar

Para imaginarse la situación, y el lenguaje usado, yo creo que podemos pensar en la película American Pie, con sus secuelas, y fijarnos en su lenguaje.

En fin, colegas, amigos, donde hay confianza. Y llamar a un colega maricón, como en este caso, no es un insulto. Simplemente es su manera de expresarse.


----------



## rajulbat

jilar said:


> Para imaginarse la situación, y el lenguaje usado, yo creo que podemos pensar en la película American Pie, con sus secuelas, y fijarnos en su lenguaje.
> 
> En fin, colegas, amigos, donde hay confianza. Y llamar a un colega maricón, como en este caso, no es un insulto. Simplemente es su manera de expresarse.



Los españoles tienen la fama (entre las personas hispanoparlantes que me rodean) de decir muchas groserías sin querer ofender. No es igual por aquí.

Lo chistoso que tiene American Pie es eso justamente; que se pasan de lo aceptable hasta el punto de lo ridículo. Véase sus travesuras sexuales y tal. La película se trata justamente de cómo los jóvenes a esa edad, la etapa universitaria y un poco antes, hacen cada locura que se les ocurra para que se les quiten las ganas antes de convertirse en adultos maduros.

Puedo atestiguar que si un amigo le dice a otro por aquí que es un maricón (o joto) jugando algún deporte, el objetivo es insultar. La premisa es clara: aquel que juega como un maricón (hombre gay) es inferior al que juega como un macho (hombre de verdad, digamos). Ahora bien, es muy posible que sea un "insulto cariñoso," como se ha dicho arriba, pero lo único que puede hacer es insultar, sea para efecto dramático o verdadera intención de agredir.


----------



## Bevj

rajulbat said:


> Puedo atestiguar que si un amigo le dice a otro por aquí que es un maricón (o joto) jugando algún deporte, el objetivo es insultar. La premisa es clara: aquel que juega como un maricón (hombre gay) es inferior al que juega como un macho (hombre de verdad, digamos). Ahora bien, es muy posible que sea un "insulto cariñoso," como se ha dicho arriba, pero lo único que puede hacer es insultar, sea para efecto dramático o verdadera intención de agredir.



Efectivamente, creo que es una cuestión de cultura más que lenguaje porque aquí no es así.
En España entre amigos se dice 'hijo de puta', 'maricón', 'cabrón', etc., y no hay la mínima intención de ofender.


----------



## Magazine

rascal098 said:


> IN the swimming pool? Lifeguards are usually watching the swimming pool
> Well, obviously it is offensive, just like the original



Rasca, _in the swimming pool_ no significa necesariamente _dentro del agua_, los salvavidas estaban charlando...había poco que vigilar, la verdad. 

No sé de dónde eres, pero en España, lo que se dijo es todo menos ofensivo, podríamos hablar mejor...pero es sencillamente nuestra cultura. ah, había dos chicas en el grupo, y todo el mundo se reía. 



Bevj said:


> En España entre amigos se dice 'hijo de puta', 'maricón', 'cabrón', etc., y no hay la mínima intención de ofender.






SuperScuffer said:


> I like your translation, but beware you could cause offence using terms like that.  To be safe you could just use "idiots" or "losers" etc.



Losers! I really like this idea, that would do the trick I guess as . 

I also like _sissies._..could you say that to a group of friends without them feeling insulted?


rajulbat said:


> A "bunch of fags" is the closest meaning in AmE. It would certainly be considered an insensitive and immature way for an adult to speak, even among buds.



Tell you the truth I did think you would use this among friends, after all everybody knows we are not really talking about homosexuals here. 



rajulbat said:


> Puedo atestiguar que si un amigo le dice a otro por aquí que es un maricón (o joto) jugando algún deporte, el objetivo es insultar. La premisa es clara: aquel que juega como un maricón (hombre gay) es inferior al que juega como un macho (hombre de verdad, digamos). Ahora bien, es muy posible que sea un "insulto cariñoso," como se ha dicho arriba, pero lo único que puede hacer es insultar, sea para efecto dramático o verdadera intención de agredir.



Raju, en realidad no es así. De momento, había dos chicas en el grupo, que en ocasiones, se ve, también juegan con ellos al frontón. También unas flojas. Aparte de esto, el que se quejaba lo decía más bien como : sois unos flojos, jugáis como niñas.

Pero eso no es todo. Digamos un chico le dice a otro: me caso. El otro , lo más seguro, dirá algo así como: ¡¡Serás maricón!! Pero Hijo de puta...¿con quién?

*Meaning*: Wow, really? Great news...who is the lucky lady?  Slapping him on the back as to congratulate him.

This is difficult to understand, I know, Bev lives here...you can tell


----------



## Circunflejo

Magazine said:


> sois unos flojos, jugáis como niñas.



¿En la España del siglo XXI todavía hay quien ve con normalidad expresiones tan sexistas?

Más que buscar la traducción de ciertos términos creo que aquellas personas que los usan tendrían que ir pensando en erradicarlos de su vocabulario.


----------



## Magazine

Circunflejo said:


> ¿En la España del siglo XXI todavía hay quien ve con normalidad expresiones tan sexistas?
> 
> Más que buscar la traducción de ciertos términos creo que aquellas personas que los usan tendrían que ir pensando en erradicarlos de su vocabulario.




Sin comentarios. 

Lo cierto es que esto no tiene nada que ver con mi hilo, aquí_ no_ hablamos de política, sino de una versión en inglés.

¿Se te ocurre alguna? 



rajulbat said:


> For context regarding the subject sport, see Fronton (court) - Wikipedia.



Thanks, raju, I didn't know this word existed in English. Is it actually an English word?


----------



## franzjekill

rascal098 said:


> Well, obviously it is offensive, just like the original


No en todos lados. En mi entorno, al menos, no se interpretaría en el caso propuesto como algo ofensivo, no lo entendería como una alusión a la sexualidad de las personas, ni siquiera al hecho de ser o parecer afeminados. Es bastante común, aquí, el decirle a una niña o a un niño que no sea maricona o maricón porque no quiere bañarse en el agua fría del mar, por poner un ejemplo. Claro que esto puede estar cambiando con la ola, o tsunami, más bien, de castración del lenguaje.


----------



## rajulbat

Magazine said:


> Thanks, raju, I didn't know this word existed in English. Is it actually an English word?


I had never heard of it until today.


----------



## jilar

Generalizar no es recomendable y asociar decir palabrotas con una característica cultural típicamente española no es más que un tópico.

Cada uno habla como sabe o puede. Si alguien, por las razones que sean, está acostumbrado a usar tacos y palabras malsonantes, será difícil cambiar esos hábitos. Sobre todo si está en un contexto informal, relajado, ... En fin, como en este caso, entre colegas.

Pero hay colegas que no emplean ese vocabulario, desde luego.
Por poneros un ejemplo, en una situación donde alguien me gasta una broma y obviamente hay confianza, yo personalmente, lo que le puedo llamar es cabrito (una forma dulcificada de cabrón, para conseguir así no usar una palabra malsonante)
Y mucha gente hace lo mismo. Aunque puede parecer ñoño.

En fin, que depende un poco de cada persona. Normalmente un lenguaje soez, vulgar o malsonante se asocia a personas con poca educación, y añado yo "y con poco ánimo de cambiar sus costumbres orales"


----------



## aommoa

No estoy de acuerdo. Al menos aquí en un ambiente entre amigos es normal el decirse cabrón, capullo.....


----------



## Magazine

aommoa said:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Al menos aquí en un ambiente entre amigos es normal el decirse cabrón, capullo.....


----------



## chileno

aommoa said:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Al menos aquí en un ambiente entre amigos es normal el decirse cabrón, capullo.....



Igual que en inglés.


----------



## rascal098

O en castellano. Las palabras en sí pueden ser o no ofensivas. Depende de a quien se dirijan y cómo.


----------



## auno trovago

Yó no coincido en que es cuestión del idioma sino depende de la cultura.  O sea, ninguna palabra en ningún idioma es ofensiva por sí sola.  No obstante que en unos o todos los paises hispanos tal forma quedara "cariñosa", si el objeto es traducir el cariño y no la palabra, entonces se tiene que tener en cuenta que todos los sinónimos de "maricón" son ofensivos en los EEUU al menos.


----------



## MTBer

Fag/faggot was a word we used when we were kids in the 90's, but never in front of adults. It's HIGHLY offensive to the point of being bigoted. Now that I'm grown up, I bristle at the word, and would never say it. This is true for almost everyone in this country except for those who are extremely rude and disrespectful.

_Fairies, sissies, or wusses _are all better translations since they are only mildly offensive. Still though, the implication that you are putting down homosexuals is still there with _fairies _or _sissies_. Although I don't think _wuss_ has any such connotation.


----------



## aztlaniano

You guys play like a bunch of wimps/punks


----------



## rajulbat

MTBer said:


> Fag/faggot was a word we used when we were kids in the 90's, but never in front of adults. It's HIGHLY offensive to the point of being bigoted. Now that I'm grown up, I bristle at the word, and would never say it. This is true for almost everyone in this country except for those who are extremely rude and disrespectful.
> 
> _Fairies, sissies, or wusses _are all better translations since they are only mildly offensive. Still though, the implication that you are putting down homosexuals is still there with _fairies _or _sissies_. Although I don't think _wuss_ has any such connotation.


Agreed.


----------



## Magazine

Thanks MTber, and welcome 

Aztlan, great to see you, thanks for your post...I also like wimps and punks

Thanks everybody


----------



## rascal098

I think wimps and punks does not imply that the others are too weak to play against, as the word maricones does, which is, as far as I understand, what the speaker means.


----------



## gato radioso

We are extremely rude in our colloquial speech, that's a fact.
As a consequence, swear words have lost a lot of their offensive charge.
Take the word "coño!!!" for example. Nobody would consider it offensive nowadays, except if the context clearly is. It's rather colourful speech. Fifty years ago would have been a taboo word for most people.

But we're missing an important point here:
When you call someone "maricon/mariquita" in the context of sports, games, competitions of any kind, you're not making any reference to anyone's sexual preferences, in Spain at least.
What you convey here is a critic to someone who you don't consider up to the challenge of the game, or who is not playing hard enough or who is reluctant to play when you propose him any kind of game (football, chess, cards...). It rather means that he is lazy, inadequate, uninterested, mediocre for that activity and you address to him that way to criticize or to encourage that person.


----------



## sound shift

aztlaniano said:


> You guys play like a bunch of wimps/punks


"Wimps" would work in this context in the UK, but "punks" would not, because "punks" to us means "punk rockers".


----------



## Magazine

No lo podría haber dicho mejor, gato, un saludo 



sound shift said:


> "Wimps" would work in this context in the UK, but "punks" would not, because "punks" to us means "punk rockers".



Wimp, that's a good one , too, and nobody would feel insulted, I guess.

Great, shift, thanks .


----------



## sound shift

gato radioso said:


> But we're missing an important point here:
> When you call someone "maricon/mariquita" in the context of sports, games, competitions of any kind, you're not making any reference to anyone's sexual preferences, in Spain at least.
> What you convey here is a critic to someone who you don't consider up to the challenge of the game, or who is not playing hard enough or who is reluctant to play when you propose him any kind of game (football, chess, cards...). It rather means that he is lazy, inadequate, uninterested, mediocre for that activity and you address to him that way to criticize or to encourage that person.


Very interesting.

So ... a BrE possibility is "You lot are a waste of space". It's not vulgar, of course, but it could produce a reaction if it's not uttered with laughter or a smile.


----------



## rajulbat

Just to recap:
1. The original question, posed by a Spaniard, is how to say 'sois una panda de maricones jugando al frontón.'

_Frontón _is similar to racquetball or "wallball" (without racquets).
2. _Maricones_, taken literally, is a pejorative term for a gay man, coming from the augmentative form of _marica_, which is itself a diminutive of the female name _María_ (Mary).
3. However, in Spain and some other Spanish-speaking countries, _maricón _is in such common usage that its capacity to outrage has been completely worn out and it is not considered especially offensive.
4. It has been suggested by two Spaniards in this thread that _maricón _in the context of a sport or other competition means either that the person is incompetent at the game or reluctant to agree to play it.
5.  English equivalents of the literal meaning of _maricones_ (i.e., "big ol' little Marias," gay men) are, in order of offensiveness (to U.S. ears): fairies [chiefly British], queers, and fags. It must be highlighted that "fags," at least in the U.S., is *extremely *offensive (in the same league, but not looming quite as large, as the infamous "N-word" previously used to refer to black people).

Note that a popular game among U.S. adolescents is called "Smear the Queer," more precisely but less frequently called "Tackle the Man with the Ball," wherein the players who are not carrying the [American] football chase and attempt to tackle the person who is carrying it (i.e., the "queer" or the "man with the ball").
6. English equivalents of the figurative meaning of _maricones_ (i.e., incompetent or reluctant competitors) are: wusses or wussies, sissies, wimps, and punks [U.S. only]. These words are not inherently "bad" words (profanities).


----------



## Magazine

sound shift said:


> Very interesting.
> 
> So ... a BrE possibility is "You lot are a waste of space". It's not vulgar, of course, but it could produce a reaction if it's not uttered with laughter or a smile.




Great, that sounds really funny, I don't think it needs to be vulgar to convey the meaning...wimps and "waste of space" works fine for me


----------



## Magazine

rajulbat said:


> 6. English equivalents of the figurative meaning of _maricones_ (i.e., incompetent or reluctant competitors) are: wusses or wussies, sissies, wimps, and punks [U.S. only]. These words are not inherently "bad" words (profanities).



I think any of these also work fine in the context. 

En España somos muy mal hablados, proferimos vulgaridades sin intención de herir los sentimientos de nadie, en realidad, pero a veces alguien puede sentirse ofendido. Sin embargo, eso no ocurre "entre colegas", donde todo vale, anything goes!

Pero claro, así debe ser, ¿no? Si no puedes llamar a tu mejor amigo maricón, sea o no sea homosexual, el mundo estaría al revés. 

[Edición del moderador: comentarios fuera de tema y poco sensibles. -fenixpollo]

Gracias de nuevo por todos los aportes, ha sido muy divertido leer vuestras ideas.


----------



## jilar

Igualmente podría haber dicho nenazas en lugar de maricones, y no cambiaría el significado ni la intención.
Nenaza todavía no aparece en este diccionario, al menos su traducción al inglés. 
Pero sí aparece como traducción de varias palabras o expresiones en inglés.
nenaza - Diccionario Inglés-Español WordReference.com
Amén de haber tres temas así titulados, como ahí vemos.


----------

